# My Boy



## WallsendJan (Apr 26, 2011)

I registered on this site because my cat had kittens and it's a first for me, then realised I could show off my best boy to the world. This is Bruno, rescued from Newcastle upon Tyne Cat and Dog Shelter on 28th May 2004. He's a great big softie and he's coping really well with 4 little kittens. He actually paced the floor when Tink was in labour. We had to send him up to bed with my son so he'd settle down. He's the one who taught the cat to drink from the toilet. He's a gentle giant and if I ever had to get stuck on a desert island, he's the first one I'd take with me.


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

he looks lovley


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

What a lovely post, he's a beautiful boy!


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

Bruno is gorgeous, lovely post


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

What a beautiful boy!

I feel the same about my girls!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Hes flippin gorgeous, he looks to have a gsd face without the pointy ears.


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

WOW! he is stunning!


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

SO serious and adorable face, he surely a great buddy and companion..


----------

